# Looked at 2012 F250 yesterday



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Yesterday I almost bit the bullet by signing up for a 2012 F250 6.2 gas supercab 8' bed.

It's an XLT, plow prep, upfit switches, elec 4x4, power w/l and some other stuff. 

They offered 12K for my Ram with a final purchase price of $26k and some change. My payment would be about $400. With 2.75% at my credit union. They kept pushing Ford financing.

However, I have no car payments and I'm not sure if I want another one just yet. The wife isn't really onboard with it until her student loans are gone. Maybe 6-8 more months until they are gone ($170 a month). 

I was really hoping to find a left over 2011, but they didn't have any. In fact, they had to locate this truck because they only had diesels on the lot and I don't want another diesel. 

I hate this part of truck shopping.....the should I OR should I not


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I think a new truck is always a tough call. I don't know if i could go from diesel to gas. the october storm we had i just traded my truck in and got my new used 08 diesel crew cab lariat sop i didn't have a plow. i had to do my route with my brothers 05 gmc 2500 6.0 gas and it was torture. just a different ball game. however the 6.2 gas motor that ford has is getting good reviews. but for me to go to one of those it would need to have 4.30 gears and no dealers around here order them that way. so beating them up on the price gets hard if you have to order the truck. its a big decision that many of us fall into. diesels are outright expensive to own and you don't make anymore money with them. tough call. but if you go gas get the 4.30 gears. Matt


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I went from almost the exact same truck you have (04.5 Cummins, auto though) to my F150 and it was a big change. I know your getting a 250 gas job, hence why I am posting. Its tough to go from no payments to payment again, but you have to do it unless you have $$$$$ to pay cash for a truck.

I also think you could get a little more money for your truck now. Try posting it on Cummins Forum www.cumminsforum.com and see if it generates interest there. I sold mine not running with 154k for $11k, so if your truck runs :laughing: you should be able to get $15k or so out of it.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snopushin ford;1396931 said:


> I think a new truck is always a tough call. I don't know if i could go from diesel to gas. the october storm we had i just traded my truck in and got my new used 08 diesel crew cab lariat sop i didn't have a plow. i had to do my route with my brothers 05 gmc 2500 6.0 gas and it was torture. just a different ball game. however the 6.2 gas motor that ford has is getting good reviews. but for me to go to one of those it would need to have 4.30 gears and no dealers around here order them that way. so beating them up on the price gets hard if you have to order the truck. its a big decision that many of us fall into. diesels are outright expensive to own and you don't make anymore money with them. tough call. but if you go gas get the 4.30 gears. Matt


See now i'm the opposite. I don't know if I would buy another diesel. One of the only reason for buying a diesel was for towing our skid steer around, our 05 has a 5.4L with cold air intake, K&N air filter and a programmed chip so it tows it ok but kept heating up the exhaust manifold studs the cracking them plus going up hills and seeing the rpm's at 4500-5000 was a bit concerning. But the 05 has pushed any amount of snow that was in front of it especially when I had about 1,000lbs in the bed. I was really hoping the diesel prices would drop but they're still around 4.00/gallon and reg. fuel is down around 3.29/gallon. I guess having a diesel in your fleet isn't such a bad thing but I don't think it would be my one and only. This year is the 1st year for us plowing with one and so far there's only been 1 time that we pushed snow but it wasn't much so I guess I have yet to see it's full potential. Back to the dealer price...they still keep what's called dealer hold back and something else which usually equates to them getting at least an additional 500-800 bucks from Ford on top of their profit from you. I think any more profit for them is ridiculous when all they're doing is about 20 minutes of paper work and maybe an hour of prep to the vehicle.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Good input. Thanks. Shortly after positing this, I really bit the bullet and paid off one of her student loans. It hurt to let go of the cash, but with debt any cash really isn't "yours". 

I'm pretty sure I'll revisit this in the near future, but I'll enjoy no car payments for a while and get rid of the last student loan and the credit card. A truck payment won't seem like such a burden then and I can pay it off faster with the freed up cash from the other debt. 

New truck fever gets me bad!


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess if you are a diesel guy you always will be. I traded down a few years back to a gas and regretted it. Been back to diesel ever since and would never own another gas truck. On a side note a gas truck with 4.30 rears would get horrible fuel mileage. My gas truck I had with 4.10 got 10mpg. I have two diesels now. A 2002 f250 with the 7.3 with 3.73 and I get roughly 18mpg. My 2008 f350 crew cab long bed with the 6.4 gets over 20mpg with 3.73 and I removed all the pollution equipment and programmed it. Love diesel trucks! I am soon gonna get the wife a VW Jetta with the diesel. I have her convinced too!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The salesman kept trying to convince me to get a new Powerstroke (all the wonderful rebates). I don't want a NEW diesel with DEF required and no way would I wrench on that thing. I can work on my Cummins without much hassle. He even showed me some used 6.0's and 6.4's. I started talking about all the issues with them and he quickly changed the topic to "How about an F150?" Dude, I came in on referral to shop for F-250's. I'd like to keep my Dodge, but I will NOT take on a $6-700 truck payment ever ever ever again! 

I would call myself an educated shopper and it's funny to see them react when you actually know what you're talking about. I've gotten more comfortable with negotiating too.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I had a 99 Dodge with the cummins that I traded in on the 2002 250 diesel. Loved the motor but the truck was rotting away. They gave me 8k for it on trade with 140k on it.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Ya, I don't know if diesel is as justifiable as it once was. I think of diesel as more of a pulling machine. As for F150's, I didn't think they supported snow plows because of their electric power steering? I have an '03 duramax and could see myself going back to gas someday.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Keep your Duramax! You will never have as much power and fuel mileage with gas.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

tugboat609;1397142 said:


> Keep your Duramax! You will never have as much power and fuel mileage with gas.


Ya, part of me say's I better keep it. I got mine very reasonable used. Maybe I'll get a base Tacoma someday for a run a bout.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Banksy;1396985 said:


> The salesman kept trying to convince me to get a new Powerstroke (all the wonderful rebates). I don't want a NEW diesel with DEF required and no way would I wrench on that thing. I can work on my Cummins without much hassle. He even showed me some used 6.0's and 6.4's. I started talking about all the issues with them and he quickly changed the topic to "How about an F150?" Dude, I came in on referral to shop for F-250's. I'd like to keep my Dodge, but I will NOT take on a $6-700 truck payment ever ever ever again!
> 
> I would call myself an educated shopper and it's funny to see them react when you actually know what you're talking about. I've gotten more comfortable with negotiating too.


I've never had a problem negotiating,lol I've worked at 3 new car dealers, I know how they work and how much they make. Plus it helps I remained friends with a lot of the higher ups at a Ford dealer I worked at. Our 05 stickered just under 40k and I ended up paying 31k and 0% financing. Wait until the end of the month it's usually the best time to buy.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Brian Young;1397332 said:


> I've never had a problem negotiating,lol I've worked at 3 new car dealers, I know how they work and how much they make. Plus it helps I remained friends with a lot of the higher ups at a Ford dealer I worked at. Our 05 stickered just under 40k and I ended up paying 31k and 0% financing. Wait until the end of the month it's usually the best time to buy.


I just bought a 2011 F-350 Regular Cab Diesel that stickered at $47,300.00 after all the holdbacks, rebates etc... I ended up paying a little over $33k for it. The 11 diesels have insane rebates, but if you don't want a Diesel that doesn't help much


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

exmark1;1397414 said:


> I just bought a 2011 F-350 Regular Cab Diesel that stickered at $47,300.00 after all the holdbacks, rebates etc... I ended up paying a little over $33k for it. The 11 diesels have insane rebates, but if you don't want a Diesel that doesn't help much


Wow, and I thought I just scored a great deal. I just picked up a 2012 F-350 Crew Cab Diesel for 11K off sticker!!!!!

Its my first diesel and so far I am impressed. The 6.7 makes some good power and I am averaging 17 mpg (mixed driving) so far. I did the math and going from a 5.7 Hemi (11 mpg) to the diesel (17 mpg), will put $1000 more in my pocket per year.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

bltp203;1401659 said:


> Wow, and I thought I just scored a great deal. I just picked up a 2012 F-350 Crew Cab Diesel for 11K off sticker!!!!!
> 
> Its my first diesel and so far I am impressed. The 6.7 makes some good power and I am averaging 17 mpg (mixed driving) so far. I did the math and going from a 5.7 Hemi (11 mpg) to the diesel (17 mpg), will put $1000 more in my pocket per year.


I know the dealer well, and we do work for them as well so I got it as cheap as they could sell it. Without a trade it helped some too I would guess


----------

